# question about ezekiel bread



## sarah1234 (May 24, 2001)

I'm 20 and have had IBS alternating "c" and "d" for two years now along with pain, nausea, bloating, etc.... ive tried citrucel, levbid, different diets, natural healers, etc... right now I am eating metamucil wafers every day and have signifcantly helped me go to the bathroom more regularly... but I still have a lot of pain and discomfort.. I just bought ezekiel bread today... I was wondering if anyone who has tried it could offer feedback or anything else they have used that has helped them? Thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

What helped me most with pain and discomfort are1)Drugs: Antispasmodics and a SSRI (the one I took is for anxiety rather than depression) Antidepressants effect more than just the nerves in your head that are involved with mood. In the body they block the transmission of pain.2) Mind-body work. Greatly lowered the pain and my need for drugs. I did Cognitive Behavioral Therapy in 1998 for 3 months and it changed my life. Recently I did some home hypnotherapy tapes as the CBT benefits seemed to be leveling out and I'm working on seeing if I can go without drugs (I've dropped the dose dramatically and am about to stop taking them all together).K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2001)

Hi, I heard about Ezekiel bread from another forum and bought some last week. I have one slice every morning with breakfast. I think it might be helping a little bit as my bowel movements don't seem as loose as usual (I have both D and C, but more often D). Let me know if you try it. Kathy


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2001)

If you do a Search (top right, under 'Post Reply') on the word Ezekiel .... particularly in the June-Dec 2000 Archive .... you will bring up lots of threads related to this.







Julie------------------*** Seeking *accurate* information in the fight against IBS ***


----------



## poopster (Oct 21, 2000)

I ate it for about a month and Yes, it did help. I have D. The only problem was. I didn't buy any for a couple weeks and when I tried to go back eatting it, it didn't help at all.


----------



## NewForMe (Mar 5, 2000)

I eat two slices toasted every am and that keeps me 100% regular. Keep it in the freezer since it doesn't have any preservatives in it. I just take out a few days work and then keep that in the fridge.I have been eating it for almost a year now and it helps me alot.


----------



## SaraCC (Apr 24, 2001)

Is this bread available at regular supermarkets or at health food stores?Also, is it better for people with D? I have C once in a while but mostly just have aches/pains in the abdomen.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2001)

I am back after many months to check to see how all are doing here. I can swear by the Ezekiel bread as 2 pieces a day has given me a new life. I am not 100% cured but usually do very well most days. I was low on bread so only had 1 piece in 2 days and got D again. I went to the health food store immediately and stocked up. Bingo, stools were firmer again. I can tell you that the spouted bread has been the key to my IBS control. Only if I become very anxious or paniced, which is rare now, do I have D. It is so nice to be almost normal. I went for my first walk in about 7 yrs along the beach last week.







Then walked about half that far the next day. My husband was so proud of me and I was too. It was 5:30 a.m.!!!Calcium helps too but I can only say that the Ezekiel 4:9 bread twice a day is the soluton for me. I use them both as I was on Calcium anyway. I have been eating the bread for nearly a year now. I take it on trips, so I am never without it. I do not lose weight anymore and stay "too" thin. I highly recommend it along with tapes and or therapy for those who are anxious about their situation or have a lot of stress in their life. I must say I did not finish my hpno tapes due to many reason. BUT, they are wonderful and I am starting over. I have never been so relaxed. Eric, thought you would be interested. These are probably one of the main solutions to controlling IBS so ck them out too on the home page here.Getting older but getting better.


----------



## NewForMe (Mar 5, 2000)

To find a place that sells the bread go to www.food-for-life.com once you are there click on the retailers link. Search by state only and it will bring up all the stores that sell it. I would call them first because sometimes the site says they have it, but they don't - saves a trip.------------------DeAnn "Dee"


----------

